
YouTube page load is 5x slower in Firefox and Edge than in Chrome - signa11
https://twitter.com/cpeterso/status/1021626510296285185
======
signa11
YouTube page load is 5x slower in Firefox and Edge than in Chrome because
YouTube's Polymer redesign relies on the deprecated Shadow DOM v0 API only
implemented in Chrome

You can restore YouTube's faster pre-Polymer design with this Firefox
extension: [https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/youtube-
classic](https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/youtube-classic)

~~~
sp332
Firefox 63 (which is the Nightly builds) has Shadow DOM enabled. It's mostly
the same as Chrome's API at the moment, but it's still pretty slow loading
youtube and the extension still makes it a lot faster.

